# Bilder zu GRD konvertieren



## Windowlicker (29. Mai 2006)

Nabend allerseits!

Der Großteil von euch wird mit Sicherheit das tolle
Programm Apophysis kennen, nicht wahr?
Dort gibt es die Möglichkeit irgendwelche Bilder
in Paletten zu konvertieren.

Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit (ein tool) genau
das auch mit GRD-Dateien zu bewerkstelligen,
bzw. ein Tool, das .UGR-Paletten (oder .MAP)
in das GRD-Format konvertiert?

muchas gracias!


----------



## pixelchef (30. Mai 2006)

Auch wenn meine Antwort nicht richtig passt 
Ich glaube in Photoshop betrifft die Endung .grd Verläufe. Mit den Endungen .map kann ich noch nichts anfangen. Ich habe mal ein TUT gemacht, in dem ich zeige wie man aus einem Verlauf als Pixelbild einfach einen Verlauf im Format .grd macht. Auf http://www.pixelchef.de/tut/tut.htm kannst Du ja mal nachsehen. 
Beste Grüsse
pixelchef


----------



## Windowlicker (30. Mai 2006)

nochmal zur erklärung:
grd ist ein photoshopeigenes format und
map und ugr gehören zu apophysis.
(ugr auch ultrafractal)

danke pixelchef, aber das ist wirklich nicht das
wonach ich gesucht hab. dein tut ist für 
z vielleicht nicht schlecht,
aber den prozess, den du beschrieben hast,
würde ich gerne umgehen bzw. automatisieren.

hoffe, mir kann doch noch jemand helfen.


----------

